# Questionnaire



## Buca91 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dear Everyone!

I'm Barbara and I'm a Hungarian student who will be graduate as a nutritionist. To write my thesis, I need your help. Please fill in my questionnaire.
The aim of the questionnaire is to survey people's dietary habits (in remission of their disease) who have Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis. I would like to get to know those factors what affect keeping the diet due to the disease and the efficiency of the diet. By evaluating the survey it can be proved or disproved that the theoretical advice can be achieved in practice and the difficulties of the practical implement can be identified.

I would be really glad if you help me.
Thank you very much!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1OeCT7DfjkuxpuqVtorxG0rMTn_84nA8QQEj8TB1BFgA/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Dec 29, 2015)

do you mean to say you want to know the factors which influence whether someone stays on a particular diet, and factors that influence someone to stop following the diet?


----------



## Buca91 (Dec 30, 2015)

wildbill_52280

Yes, I want to know these factors.

If you have any further question, please feel free to ask.
Thank you for your cooperation and the filling.


----------



## Lady Organic (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Buca91 and thank you for your interest in IBD  nutrition. I have super great interest in nutrition since 5 years! I have a comment regarding your questionnaire:

question 13: Do you have Crohn's or UC?  
A good 10 to 15% of us are Indeterminate colitis (can share features of both diseases) so classification into one or the other is not possible. This is my case since 14 years. I suggest that IC choice appear in your questionnaire, unless you purposely wanted to exclude IC.
thank you.


----------

